# Consulta amplificador para home theatre



## agm006 (Mar 23, 2013)

Buenas!! Sere lo mas breve posible. Quiero armar un home en el dpto aprox 25m^2. Me ofrecen una potencia yamaha htr 5760 a 1700 $ sin control remoto. Quisiera a partir de eso armar un 2.0 y dsp ir agregando cosas. Pero fundamental la potencia... que les parece? Algun consejo de lo que tendria que mirar cuando la tenga en frente? Gracias!!!


----------



## nasaserna (Mar 23, 2013)

Buenos dias fíjate bien porque este amplificador no tiene salida de potencia para los subwoofer y es otro gasto mas, pues tendrías que comprar otro amplificador si lo que quieres es armar un 2.1

mira el manual
http://usa.yamaha.com/products/audio-visual/av-receivers-amps/htr/htr-5760_black__u/?mode=model


----------



## tinchorojo89 (Mar 23, 2013)

Buenas, por lo del subwoofer no creo que sea mayor, actualmente los subwoofer son casi todos activos (si lo vas a comprar armado) asi que no necesitas otro amplificador, personalmente probaria todos los canales (es importantisimo que no tenga problemas en ninguno) y todas las funciones que pueda, otra cosa importante es verificar que no se abrio, si se abrio casi seguro que fue reparado, y despues estetica, que tenga todo los botones/perillas, nada roto, nada rallado, que no se vea muy sucia por dentro, y cualquier otra cosa que se te ocurra, ante cualquier cosa que le encuentres ya podes regatear el precio tambien.

Saludos, Martin.


----------



## agm006 (Mar 23, 2013)

buenisimo muchachos! lo tendré en cuenta, mañana seguramente lo vaya a ver asique, tienen tiempo si recuerdan alguna otra precaucion. Tengo un rxv 650 y en lo que plantean del subwoofer es igual, pero tengo un sub activo que funciona de maravillas con el... 
Ahora buscaba algo mas chico en potencia que el 650, pero encontre este sinto, que me parecio a MUY buen precio, espero que sea por el control remoto. Es muy loco llevarme un destornillador para abrirlo ? jajaj


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 23, 2013)

Y por que no usarlo como 2.0 con dos buenos bafles  . . . a la antigua 

Edito , ese ya tiene salida para subWoofers 

http://www.yamaha.com/yamahavgn/Images/YEC/AV_Receivers/Views/BP_HTR-5760.jpg

http://bimg1.mlstatic.com/yamaha-receiver-htr-5760_MLM-F-2684019853_052012.jpg


----------



## nasaserna (Mar 23, 2013)

Estoy de acuerdo con el Señor DOSMETROS, a la antigua, la vieja escuela sigue siendo fiel.



lo que pasa es que para los efectos en cine la cosa cambia un poco. por los procesos, lo que es la musica prefiero 2.0, hasta que hagan grabaciones para ubicarte en distintos puntos del teatro ahí las orquestas sinfónicas sonarian deformadas, pero entre gustos...


----------



## agm006 (Mar 24, 2013)

Me parece fantastica la idea del 2.0 . Cuando hablamos de 2 buenas columnas de cuales y que precio hablamos? Yo habia chusmeado unas humnildes yamaha n50f snif....

edit: hasta se podria armar algo... en este momento tengo 2 tw T13DR Tonhalle que estan esperando un proyecto!


----------



## agm006 (Mar 27, 2013)

bueno,me traje la htr 5760 para casa!!! estoy muy con ten toooo.. la potencia esta buenisima, te diria que la misma que la rxv650, no tenia control remoto, asique le consegui un One for All para zafar,,, aunque sirve el mismo control del 650.

Estuve viendo unas columnas/bookshelf/etc... en calle paraná , me volvi loco vi unas crystal acoustic tx-1 en todovision buenisimas, bose, jbl... de todo, y de todos los precios 

Ahora el tema es ver si me conviene meter columnas y me olvido... si me conviene mandar tipo bookshelkf es30 y un sub... es un problema que no puedo resolverrrrrr  ayuda!


----------

